# New to bow hunting



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am now getting myself into bow hunting hobby and would like recommendation for a cross bow and speed? my price range about $600.00. Thanks.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

If I still could pull my compound I wouldn't have to use my DARN crossbow, its not the same, having said that a crossbow will still get you in the woods earlier


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Before committing to a crossbow, have you looked at or considered the air bows they have out now?

If I get to where I cannot handle a compound any longer, I'll be looking hard at one of these if they are approved for archery season.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

^^^ I want to buy one!!! A bit pricey for now.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=air+bow&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1311.R1.TR10.TRC1.A0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=airbow&_sacat=0


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Found this useful site

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-rtLON_MVhN2OMGFmUvgbqrnjEEmrRhd


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I got my dad a TenPoint Titan Xtreme a few years back for Christmas. He seems to really like it, and it does well. I did add the string stop accessory to it, helped to quiet it down a little. He kills deer every year with it. 

Looking online, it seems like the Titan SS is the new version, appears to be in the $650-$800 range depending on if you get it with the accudraw or not. Little above your stated budget, but its a solid bow.


----------



## Slade1998 (Jan 22, 2018)

I have the barnett Ghost 360 and i love it. I have killed many pigs and deer with it. its around 600 and i have never had a problem with it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks all. I finally bought a Wicked Ridge by Tenpoint Invader G3. I like it! I shot twice at Field&Stream indoor range and hit bulleye all, almost splitting both bolts!


----------



## SuperScooter (Oct 27, 2012)

centerpoint sniper 370- done

http://www.amazon.com/CenterPoint-Sniper-370-Crossbow-Package/dp/B07674HGQP

edit: day to late


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

SuperScooter said:


> centerpoint sniper 370- done
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CenterPoint-Sniper-370-Crossbow-Package/dp/B07674HGQP
> 
> edit: day to late


Looked into this crossbow even I have bought the Wicked Ridge Invader G3. This centerpoint sniper is bit heavy but has lot of power for the price. Academy has it on sale for $249.99 now.

====


----------



## robertaboone100 (Jan 10, 2018)

Try Centerpoint sniper 370


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

robertaboone100 said:


> Try Centerpoint sniper 370


Walmart has it for $178. There are mixed reviews on this crossbow and it seems it has a high failure rate!!! I just picked up an Excalibur Micro and it's so light, easy to shoot, and so accurate!!! I will use this one as my main crossbow and my first Wicked Ridge Invader as second. The Wicked Ridge Invader by far is a very good crossbow and accurate as well.


----------

